# Xoom Wallpaper **new colors added**



## android_michael (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey Guys, Here is a wallpaper that I made for the xoom. It is sized for the stock launcher and will fill all areas of the screen. App drawer, widget screen etc. I hope you guys like it.














































View attachment 74


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

looks good man. thanks for sharing


----------



## coheirnt (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks very good! Is there a possibility for red? Please?


----------



## android_michael (Jun 7, 2011)

Sure! Hopefully the colors will adjust well. Should be an easy fix.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, I don't have a xoom, but I love it!


----------



## Droidrev71 (Jun 7, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Those look great man... awesome work ...


----------



## NBAJWill55 (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks great dude! Thanks!


----------



## android_michael (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys, thanks for the comments, these may seem blurred after you download them. I need to add them to my dropbox so they don't get compressed. Will upload soon with a link. Sorry about that!

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## TDRaul (Jun 10, 2011)

These are awesome


----------



## jgrizz (Jun 9, 2011)

How are these being downloaded? The blue one is awesome but when I download its not a jpg.

Working now. Looks great.


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Don't have Xoom yet but I am picking one up. Definitely will be downloading these.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks very good. Loading up now.


----------



## android_michael (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys very sorry I haven't updated these. Getting close to the end of my college semester will update these with higher quality versions sorry again!


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

looks awesome!


----------

